# Question! Any advice helps! TIA.



## Kenna Jansen

Hey everyone I just joined! We’ve been TTC for 8 months now.

I am 8 dpo and I have had left uterine cramping almost everyday since we’ve BD. Sore boobs today. Anyways, this morning i peed in a cup to take an test (early i know lol) and I noticed white specks in my urine! Everything feels normal down there but google said it could be pregnancy or UTI, BV etc but I feel totally normal, clean etc down there. Anyone ever have this before getting a BFP? Just curious on your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## mara16jade

Nope, I've peed in a lot of cups :rofl: and I've never seen that. Could just be excess CM.


----------



## Kenna Jansen

mara16jade said:


> Nope, I've peed in a lot of cups :)rofl:) and I've never seen that. Could just be excess CM.

Haha me too could excess CM be an indication of pregnancy? Don’t want to get my hopes up but I never have cramping/discharge in the past 8 months of TTC!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

